# Update on Sick Phrag Treated with Dragon's Blood.



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2016)

This is my Phrag. Barbara Leanne that gave me some beautiful flowers a couple of months ago. Last month, some of the leaves started to have these light brown patches here and there. 
I got some Dragon's Blood from Eric and rubbed some on the leaves. 
The new start didn't have anything on it, but I applied some on it also while I was at it. 

I'm not sure if it's the result of Dragon's Blood or what, but no more patches developed and the existing ones stopped getting bigger. 

The brownish dirty spots in the photos are where the DB was applied. 
I put on plastic gloves and just rubbed them all over.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh, you know what happened! oke:


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice! I'm stoked to give it a try.


----------



## troy (Aug 18, 2016)

Possibly a bad reaction to heatwave? give it inoccucor and keep the temps down


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 18, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Oh, you know what happened! oke:



Thanks, again, Eric!


----------



## abax (Aug 18, 2016)

I love saying "I told you so"! Always keep a bottle on
hand just to be sure. ;>)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes, it is not a miracle product, but I have definitely saved a few plants by using it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 19, 2016)

BTW, besseae and its hybrid that grows funny this way, am I supposed to bury the long base of the new growth to promote root growths??


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2016)

No, keep some moist sphagnum around it to grow its roots into.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 20, 2016)

Ok. I usually cover the base of Paphs when they are not buried enough in the pot. I think I will repot this phrag as soon as the weather gets cooler.


----------



## Stone (Aug 23, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> > I put on plastic gloves and just rubbed them all over.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't know about the others but I'm excited! :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2016)

:rollhappy: 
Wow!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 23, 2016)

Is this supposed to be a dirty joke? 
Don't answer me. lol


----------

